# Bulldogs



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Hiya, I just wanted to post this, as there are so many lost/stolen dogs on here!

Missing Bulldogs - UK


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

All we have to do aside from praying is to take care of our pets to avoid lossing them.


----------

